# Void-rückgabe funktioniert nicht



## Chimikima (3. Jan 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich verstehe folgendes bei meinen Hausaufgaben nicht:
Dieser Programmauschnitt gibt folgende Fehlermeldungen zurück:

Syntax error on token "void", record expected
Syntax error on token "{", { expected after this token
void is an invalid type for the variable collatzIterativOutput
Die erste Codezeile ist mir allerdings so vorgegeben und darf nicht verändert werden. 
Ich denke mein Problem liegt am return, aber finden tue ich es nicht. Vielen Dank im Voraus!



```
static void collatzIterativOutput(int n){
            if(n>0){
                int[] result = new int[n];
                for(int i=0; i<n; i++){
                        if(n[i]%0){
                            result[i] = 0.5*result[i];
                        } else {
                            result[i] = 3*result[i]+1;
                        }
                System.out.println("a" +" "+ result);
                }
            } else {
                System.out.println("Bitte eine positive Zahl eingeben!");
            }
            return;
        }
```


----------



## httpdigest (3. Jan 2021)

Das ist eine Methode. Du musst diese Methode auch innerhalb _einer Klasse_ deklarieren. Aktuell hast du diese Methode ohne eine umgebende Klasse (was aus dem Fehler "Syntax error on token "void", record expected" ab Java 15 hervorgeht). Die Methode kann nicht _alleine _innerhalb einer .java Datei stehen. Danach hast du noch andere Syntaxfehler.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jan 2021)

Zeig mal die Klasse drum herum, sponant würde ich drauf tippen, dass du das innerhalb einer anderen Methode geschrieben hast, was nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Chimikima (3. Jan 2021)

Hat sich geklärt, vielen Dank!


----------

